# Culinary student asking questions for chef interview as class project



## savana614 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi my name is Savana and i'm a culinary student. I would like to ask you a few questioins if you don't mind? 

1. When did you realize you really liked cooking?

2. When did you start cooking?

3. When you were younger what were you dreams?

4. Where did you start off at?

5. What do you do for a living?

6. How much was your salary when you first started your career?

7. How much is your salary now?

8. How many different places have you worked at in the food industry?

9. What is the meaning of cooking to you?

10. Why did you pursue a career with cooking?


----------



## aman april (Dec 5, 2012)

its started as a hobby and i try and try now i really love it and it makes me happy everytime i cooked for my family. when we don't have maid i'm the one who cooked for my family.I graduated nursing and now I'm enrolling for my culinary because i have passion for it. Cooking is making diifferent kinds of foods, experimenting new dish that will satisfy the customer's apetite. I don't enough knowledge now but i will try all kinds of workshop to be a professional chef someday.


----------

